# MY11 faulty telephone microphone



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Gents, my new MY11 has a faulty telephone mic. There is no problem hearing the person you are talking to however the person you are talking to cannot hear you clearly (to them it sounds as if you are talking through water). Oddly the passenger can be heard. Sounds to me that perhaps the mics have been fitted for left hand drive cars! Nissan are taking it back for testing and mic replacement fyi. Anyone experiencing he same problem?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

R35s telephone mic is above the passenger I'm afraid so us RHD drivers get the bum deal!


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

If that is the case officially isn't it odd that the Nissan mechanic was in the car with me to experience the problem and rather than replace it Nissan are going to pick the car up from my house and take it in for testing first before replacing the mic as they have not had an issue in the past-a little odd isn't it.....surprised every new customer does not complain and that they are familiar with it????


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

You think it odd that a Nissan tech doesn't know his way around a GTR?

Seriously, many of us had similar issues when our 09 cars arrived but just accepted that phone quality was poor. My 56 plate M Class merc has perfect phone quality, my GTR has me shouting to be heard.

Honestly, doesnt bother me.


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm just not used to this level of poor quality-never had this issue with previous cars-will be interesting to see what Nissan come back with-have suggested to them tonight via email that it is in fact a LHD v RHD issue!

Nissan is a new thing for me-have to say they didn't even know the run in procedure!!!


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

MILONATOR said:


> I'm just not used to this level of poor quality-never had this issue with previous cars-will be interesting to see what Nissan come back with-have suggested to them tonight via email that it is in fact a LHD v RHD issue!
> 
> Nissan is a new thing for me-have to say they didn't even know the run in procedure!!!


I have also reported the same issue to my HPC re my new MY11 Gtr - of course have heard nothing back and havnt had time to persue this, but if it is a problem others are experiencing I will need to follow this up. I had no such problems in my Merc E55' s ( Ive has 3 of them, or in my ML500 merc we still have, but people I speak to regularly have remarked that since changing to the GTR 3 weeks ago they really cannot hear me which is always so frustrating when you can hear them really clearly in the car. Would be so good if there is a way of fixing this.


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

I will let you know what they say-will post it up on this thread for everyone-think they pick the car up on Wed. The good thing is that at least the mechanic has heard it and supports the issue-at least a decent starting point. I am shouting my head off when I drive the car-just not used to it-bloody exhausting to be honest. I will mention to them that I've heard of others with the same problem.


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Happydays-where did you buy your MY11 from? Mine is from Aldershot


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Get a loud pipe and your problem will go away. 

You think the mic position is bad, what about the Bluetooth!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

MILONATOR said:


> I will let you know what they say-will post it up on this thread for everyone-think they pick the car up on Wed. The good thing is that at least the mechanic has heard it and supports the issue-at least a decent starting point. I am shouting my head off when I drive the car-just not used to it-bloody exhausting to be honest. I will mention to them that I've heard of others with the same problem.


I'd be very interested in the outcome of this, mine is bad, been told I sound like I'm in a helicopter under water on occasions!


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Snap! Everyone also tells me that I sound as if I am talking underwater. More people need to make the complaint-if the mics are set as LHD then Nissan need to provide a RHD version-if everyone makes a noise now we may get it fixed-guess they will only do it for those cars under warranty though.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

They should re-use the 2007-2010 part for the microphone and interior as they are faced to the right.

My '08-09 JDM has this setup in the interior:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

enshiu said:


> they should re-use the 2007-2010 part for the microphone and interior part as they are faced to the right.


I knew we'd eventually find something better in the "old" model!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MILONATOR said:


> Snap! Everyone also tells me that I sound as if I am talking underwater. More people need to make the complaint-if the mics are set as LHD then Nissan need to provide a RHD version-if everyone makes a noise now we may get it fixed-guess they will only do it for those cars under warranty though.


Look at the photo I just posted on the forum and where did you get that avatar from pm me and what anime? :clap:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

waltong said:


> I knew we'd eventually find something better in the "old" model!


Never used it but old model rules :clap::clap:


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Can someone post a pic of the 2011 microphone please?

It does seem quite the oversight that the mic should be on the passenger side and not the driver's!

Especially as Japan is a RHD country so should be more inclined to do things our way.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

I absolutely stand to be corrected but, I don't think the little pokey hole is the microphone, I think it's behind one of the little grills pictured. Just checked mine and the hole and grills are the same as the picture, albeit black! 

I had the same problem on my 09 car and did some tests, as I have in the new one viz: leaning over to the left and talking, apparently I was clearer. I also 'scratched' both grills with my nail and apparently the noise made was louder on the left grill. 

When we had this problem originally I'm sure someone clever had a look behind the plastic and confirmed the microphone was there...on the left.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

jees its an auto .... just pick up the phone


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Naranja said:


> When we had this problem originally I'm sure someone clever had a look behind the plastic and confirmed the microphone was there...on the left.


I had that trim piece out a while ago as I hoped to swap over the mic but the wiring doesnt allow it.

The mic is definitely behind the LH grill on my 09 GTR.


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

what i really really dont like is that it dose not pause the music when you are on the phone! and once i hang up its some other track arr dose my head in my m3 dose it so why cant this one :runaway:


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Well I am shocked, I always thought that little hole was the mic.

Maybe that's the noise cancelling bit?

So stupid that the mic is on the other side, wonder if it makes much difference to sound quality though i.e. does the passenger come across any clearer?

Wonder what side it is on with the LHD models?


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

kiders said:


> what i really really dont like is that it dose not pause the music when you are on the phone! and once i hang up its some other track arr dose my head in my m3 dose it so why cant this one :runaway:


I haven't noticed this I always thought it did pause the iPod.

I have noticed that the bluetooth phone quality does seem a bit worse in the My11 than the MY10. I have far more rattles, squeaks and creaks from the interior too. Not what I would expect from a £70k car.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

apj30 said:


> Well I am shocked, I always thought that little hole was the mic.
> 
> Maybe that's the noise cancelling bit?
> 
> ...


on the right side :runaway::clap::blahblah::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Why not disassemble and switch sides?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Why not disassemble and switch sides?


See above, someone clever has already tried it.

I knew it was someone clever....!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Why not disassemble and switch sides?


Basically somebody said the wire does not stretch, you'd have to butcher another wire and connect them up, I think.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> Basically somebody said the wire does not stretch, you'd have to butcher another wire and connect them up, I think.


Yep, and cut away quite a bit of plastic inside to run the wiring and allow fitment of the mic. It would all end up a tad Heath Robinson even for me.

It seemed a shed load of hassle for a minor improvement in sound quality so I passed on that one.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Amazing they haven't rectified this by now.
As already said, the JDM cars have the mic in the correct position, so why not UK RHD ones?


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi - my Gtr came from WLMG in Slough - done 900 miles so far in 3 weeks.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Amazing they haven't rectified this by now.
> As already said, the JDM cars have the mic in the correct position, so why not UK RHD ones?


maybe because they forgot that 4 countries in EU drive on the left side.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Which four?

Us Ireland, Cyprus??? And is it Malta or something like that?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Which four?
> 
> Us Ireland, Cyprus??? And is it Malta or something like that?


yep 100% right. 

so EDM versions do have the mic on the wrong side.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

enshiu said:


> maybe because they forgot that 4 countries in EU drive on the left side.


Pretty hard to forget when they're installing the steering wheels on the right hand side! :runaway:

And the panel to position the mic on the correct (right) side does exist, as yours demonstrates.

I can understand this escaping notice for the first production year, but not 2 years later FFS!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

anyway I have not seen a photo of the MY11 one so please post a photo here.


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Mine now goes in tmw for investigation at Nissan. Have advised that other owners have the same problem and that the likelihood is that we all have LHD mics fitted in error. Nissan will speak to Technical Dept for advice and say that if others have the same problem there will be a fix/replacement. Suggest all those with speaking via their under water mics let their dealerships know there is a problem asap as this should all get ironed out and they can fix everyone's....so get the calls in to them guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

MILONATOR said:


> Mine now goes in tmw for investigation at Nissan. Have advised that other owners have the same problem and that the likelihood is that we all have LHD mics fitted in error. Nissan will speak to Technical Dept for advice and say that if others have the same problem there will be a fix/replacement. Suggest all those with speaking via their under water mics let their dealerships know there is a problem asap as this should all get ironed out and they can fix everyone's....so get the calls in to them guys.:thumbsup:


Thanks for that. Mine should be going in for optimisation early next week so will be sure to mention it.


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

OK Nissan swapped the mic over to pick up on the RHS. They tell me "We have managed to fix the mic for you. It was on the left hand side but
they do all seem to be (strangely). Managed to move and relocate the microphone to the driver's side and it is a lot clearer and louder so you no longer have to shout for people to hear you".
At least they are able to do the fix and they are now aware all the cars are like this. This was done under warranty-get your cars in guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

MILONATOR said:


> OK Nissan swapped the mic over to pick up on the RHS. They tell me "We have managed to fix the mic for you. It was on the left hand side but
> they do all seem to be (strangely). Managed to move and relocate the microphone to the driver's side and it is a lot clearer and louder so you no longer have to shout for people to hear you".
> At least they are able to do the fix and they are now aware all the cars are like this. This was done under warranty-get your cars in guys.:thumbsup:


Nice - interesting to see whether all the HPC's have been briefed :flame:

D


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Each HPC will refer to Tech Dept who now have mine on record and the fact that Aldershot have confirmed all their MY11s are like implies Tech Dept will know of this too. Anyone who wants to address please feel free to let your HOPC know that Aldershot have just fixed min in consultation with Tech Dept.

The hilarious thing is though that my "GTR" logo on the back is a really crappy example-I told them to replace it-they have to got to go to warranty to clear it- you spend £72k on a car and someone has to be consulted about a badge for God's sake!!!:runaway:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Brilliant, well done. Mine goes in this Thursday for Optimisation so will ask for fix. 
Milonator: could you possibly pm me your reg. number so they can call it up if necessary? Thanks.


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

Great news, I will be sure to get my mic changed over at Optimisation - in a couple of weeks.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well done that man!

BTW, in case anyone was wondering this production fault does apply to all UK cars that we know of, not just the MY11s.

Mine's due its 2 year service now; wonder if Middlehurst can do the fix already? I thought Charles Charlie said the wires were too short?
And have you actually tried it to see it does work better?


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Naranja-have PM'd you my reg no. Feel free to tell your HPC to talk to Dave at Aldershot HPC.

David-no not had chance to try it myself as away at the moment. I genuinely believe they have fixed it...they know not to return it until it's done-whatever it takes. There was an earlier comment re the length of the wires but they have obviously got around it if indeed it was an issue on mine specifically. I also told them about the likelihood that all these cars have come in as LHD mics. They did the fix in an afternoon btw which given work output probably boils down to 30mins or so-longest time is the testing of it to confirm not working (which I personally did with the mechanic) and then the retesting. In theory , as it's now a known and confirmed problem, there is no need to test each car-just simply do the fix so should be no bother for the HPCs to do. I will however ask them exactly what they needed to do to fix it and feed back that info once received ok.:thumbsup:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

MILONATOR said:


> Naranja-have PM'd you my reg no. Feel free to tell your HPC to talk to Dave at Aldershot HPC.
> 
> David-no not had chance to try it myself as away at the moment. I genuinely believe they have fixed it...they know not to return it until it's done-whatever it takes. There was an earlier comment re the length of the wires but they have obviously got around it if indeed it was an issue on mine specifically. I also told them about the likelihood that all these cars have come in as LHD mics. They did the fix in an afternoon btw which given work output probably boils down to 30mins or so-longest time is the testing of it to confirm not working (which I personally did with the mechanic) and then the retesting. In theory , as it's now a known and confirmed problem, there is no need to test each car-just simply do the fix so should be no bother for the HPCs to do. I will however ask them exactly what they needed to do to fix it and feed back that info once received ok.:thumbsup:


Haven't got the pm but have called the HPC this morning and quoted the TechLine reference and your story, it's getting sorted this Thursday during Opti. 
I'll report back after that.
Thanks again.


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

naranja-i sent it again via pm-hope you got it-good luck


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Well done that man!
> 
> BTW, in case anyone was wondering this production fault does apply to all UK cars that we know of, not just the MY11s.
> 
> ...


David could you let us know what middlehurst say because ive just bought a 2010 from them and no-one can hear me without shouting.If they can do it its going back!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

MILONATOR said:


> naranja-i sent it again via pm-hope you got it-good luck


Got this time, thanks.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

For anyone interested; my car went in for optimisation today and the microphone was swapped over which apparently wasn't difficult, just a bit fiddly.
I made a couple of calls on the way back from Mill Hill, one 20 minute one to someone I call regularly and apparently, the difference is very obvious, described as three times better and I didn't feel the need to shout at all. It is much clearer and now you can hardly hear the indicator, compared to previously when it was very noticable, apparently.

The acid test will come tomorrow, when I call my Mum from it, she loves the car but hates it when I used to call from it due to sound quality!

Well done to Milonator for starting the ball rolling here. And to Mill Hill (Pete and Pete) for sorting it. Thanks.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

r34mspec said:


> David could you let us know what middlehurst say because ive just bought a 2010 from them and no-one can hear me without shouting.If they can do it its going back!


I'll have a chat with them once they're allowed back into work post gas tower fire!


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all, here are some shots that the HPC in Aldershot took. Bit hard to see what was done but it was a minor mod (presume a Stanley knife or file was used!). They said "essentially slightly modified the trim so as to re-locate the microphone to the other side and thus improve the quality."
They have confirmed all 09 and 11 cars are LHD mics so get them in guys for the mod.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

MILONATOR said:


> Hi all, here are some shots that the HPC in Aldershot took. Bit hard to see what was done but it was a minor mod (presume a Stanley knife or file was used!). They said "essentially slightly modified the trim so as to re-locate the microphone to the other side and thus improve the quality."
> They have confirmed all 09 and 11 cars are LHD mics so get them in guys for the mod.


You can see what the problem is right there then. And the clips are there for the 'RHD' position, strange how they didn't use them from the factory.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

My '59 plate microphone has always worked perfectly.
You guys know you can alter the microphone sensitivity from the MFD?


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, that didn't fix it.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MILONATOR said:


> Hi all, here are some shots that the HPC in Aldershot took. Bit hard to see what was done but it was a minor mod (presume a Stanley knife or file was used!). They said "essentially slightly modified the trim so as to re-locate the microphone to the other side and thus improve the quality."
> They have confirmed all 09 and 11 cars are LHD mics so get them in guys for the mod.


My JDM one works without any problem.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> My '59 plate microphone has always worked perfectly.
> You guys know you can alter the microphone sensitivity from the MFD?


Yes, did try that, it's only a volume adjustment and didnt help. 
Sorted now anyway so there must have been something wrong.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

enshiu said:


> My JDM one works without any problem.


Excellent. Very pleased for you.....


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Guys, I had mine fixed as you know-was away after they did it so not been able to get proper testing done until the last week. Have to say that although it is better than before it is still pretty useless. Most people can't hear me and either hang up (waiting for the comic responses!) or I am shouting and not all words are heard by the caller. I have spoken to Nissan again and they are reverting on next course of action. How has everyone else got on with their mod?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

oh please Nissan UK install the old 07-10 JDM mics on their cars!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I just shout, but have not had it back to get the mic altered as i try to avoid phone conversations in the car as i prefer to listen to my Titan


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MILONATOR said:


> Guys, I had mine fixed as you know-was away after they did it so not been able to get proper testing done until the last week. Have to say that although it is better than before it is still pretty useless. Most people can't hear me and either hang up (waiting for the comic responses!) or I am shouting and not all words are heard by the caller. I have spoken to Nissan again and they are reverting on next course of action. How has everyone else got on with their mod?


Doh, so that's not very encouraging!

Naranja, any further feedback? Does it definitely make a difference?
Is this now logged as a warranty issue, i.e. will be fixed in an agreed way, free of charge?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Doh, so that's not very encouraging!
> 
> Naranja, any further feedback? Does it definitely make a difference?
> Is this now logged as a warranty issue, i.e. will be fixed in an agreed way, free of charge?


Apologies for the delay in replying.
This 'fix' has much improved the hands-free, everyone says its better. Any problems I have seem to be related to reception now (voice 'echo' being the main one).
It is recorded at the Nissan tech dept which is available to all HPC's and the fix is under warranty so, yes, it's free.


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

I had the telephone mic switched from left to RHS at optimisation 2 weeks ago by WLMG Slough. They didnt charge me but also didnt admit that it was a fault acknowledged by Nissan at that time (Of course that was 2 weeks ago so could be different now) saying that they thought the move was not far enough to make a difference . They said it wasnt easy and had to remove and refit the headlining to get it done. Pleased to say that there is definately a significant difference in that now people can actually hear me though I have had a bit of echo occasionally but not sure if that is something new or not. The only self inflicted slight problem being the extra noise over 60mph as I now have a Y pipe fitted - but I can live with that.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think I will have mine done when they disassemble the dash and headlining to sort out all manner of annoying squeaks and rattles. I haven't driven the car for a while as I have been away (I must check later if the bloody thing starts) but the squeaking and rattling will surely start to drive me mad again tomorrow. 

The hands free phone is markedly inferior to that in the MY10 so I hope this sorts out that problem.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

AndyE14 said:


> I think I will have mine done when they disassemble the dash and headlining to sort out all manner of annoying squeaks and rattles. I haven't driven the car for a while as I have been away (I must check later if the bloody thing starts) but the squeaking and rattling will surely start to drive me mad again tomorrow.
> 
> The hands free phone is markedly inferior to that in the MY10 so I hope this sorts out that problem.


I think it's worth it, mine is definitely better but still not great at motorway speeds and I don't have a Y pipe. 
The rattles and squeaks thing is strange, mine is much better than my 09, pretty refined actually, apart from my rear brake pads which are awful!


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

I have a MY09 EDM - RHD of course and I have the same problem. People telling me that they almost can't hear me. 
Wouldn't be surprised at all if I had the mic aligned on the LHD side though driving a RHD. 
Funny as hell if it turns out that all NON-UK EU GT-R's has them aligned for LHD since all UK GT-R's has them aligned on RHD. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Done a quick How To Do It Yourself here :

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/152628-s...hone-microphone-correct-side.html#post1475023

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

